# Hello and good bye



## BigRed (Oct 19, 2011)

My name is Martin and I signed up to the forum hoping to be able to share my pain with the rest of you. I am two hours away of taking my 14 year old cat to the vet for what will be her last trip out of the house. You see, my cat has been diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer which is causing her to not be able to eat. The cancer is located under her tongue so the outlook and treatment options are grim. Instead of letting her suffer I have chosen to have her euthanized.

I am a complete mess right now. I honestly did not think I would be affected as much as I am. I know I am going to miss her terribly, especially on those long winter nights when I am sitting at my computer browsing the Internet or watching TV in my bed. I am going to miss her purring and rubbing her head against my hand. I am going to miss her...

I don't know how I am going to get through today.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

atback

Welcome, and I am so sorry for your loss. Whether it's four years or fourteen the pain of losing a furry famiy member is still so hard.

I, for one, would love to see some pictures and hear more about your kitty - is your screen name your kitty's name, Big Red?

Fran


----------



## EricaandSnowman (Sep 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, Martin. Are you doing ok?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Martin:
Many of us here are life long cat lovers and have experienced the pain that your going through now.
In May I lost my beloved Samantha to cancer, I too had to make the extremely painful decision to end my little friends life and she died in my arms.
I have another cat and she's been a great comfort to me but if I hadn't I would have soon gotten another cat.
I can't bear to live without one of these wonderful creatures in my life, my heart and in my home, I believe I carry on the legacy of love when I open my home to another cat in need.
As you go through the grieving process for your beloved companion there's a section of the forum called "The Rainbow Bridge" it often help to share our stories about our departed pets with other who understand.
Sometime our non pet loving friend don't understand the immense pain we feel about our pets.
I hope you'll return and share your stories about your friend and know that we understand.
Bob.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, I am so sorry for your loss...hang in there, ok? Your kitty had a wonderful loving life with you. 
How are things going? I'll come back to check if you have posted, ok?

atback


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, though I'm very sorry it is under sad circumstances. I have also been in the situation you are facing now and understand what it means to say goodbye to one of your best friends. Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel sorry for your loss. I know how tough it is to lose a loved one. I cried till I couldn't cry anymore when our black cat "Big Boy" (and he did live up to his name) had to be put down. Have a good cry. We all need one now and then. Things will be better in due time.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of your beloved little one. It will take some time to get over it, but I'm sure you will find a way to get through this tough time. Have yourself a good long cry, it will relieve your pain and sorrows. I did the same when my dog passed away. Take care~


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I've just lost my cat, Toby, to oral cancer - its a horrible disease.

So sorry for your loss [[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

We hope that you will stay and tell us about your little one. I know it is hard but it does help some. I myself came here last year under the same conditions, looking for people who could relate to how I felt after I lost my second senior cat in 6 months. I lost a third one less then 2 months ago. When you feel like you can think about it, please feel free to share her story, we would be honored to read it.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss....I share in your pain.


----------



## BigRed (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. Thank you so much for your kind words. I am sorry it has taken me this long to reply to this thread but just a couple of days after I had put my Angel (that was her name) down, I injured my spine and I am just now getting back on my feet; both literarily and figuratively speaking. So the last six months have not been all that kind to me.

I still miss my Angel a lot. The winter was rough without her purring next to me. I really could have used her companionship, especially during those painful (physically) days.

I wasn't the only one who felt the loss. My dog, for many weeks, walked around the house with her nose down to the floor following the paths my cat used to walk. She would also come into the bedroom and lay down next to the chair where my cat slept; something she had not done before.

Things are definitely looking up now. I may even get another cat at some point this year. We shall see.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad you returned. That we must bury our pets is perhaps the only downside to having one. Just take your time and you will know when you are ready to move on. 

After my beautiful Maine **** girl died Christmas Eve, 2009 (she was 17) it took awhile for me to grieve. Then in February I found a 2 yo black and white MC girl that a breeder was rehoming. Got the tweet on Monday and I picked her up at the airport the following Sunday. Now it feels like she has been with us forever. I keep calling her by the old cats name but she has been tolerant so far.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Martin, I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm happy to see you have returned and, should you get another feline friend, I hope you'll consider sharing your story with us.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Martin,

I really know how it is to lose a loved one, as I have lost many over the years. I take care of feral cats in my alley, and had to say goodbye many times...sometimes it involves bringing the sweetie to the vet for the ultimate loving thing to do, and other times, even harder, are those when one of my ferals never shows up again, and we didn't even get to say goodbye...

You are not alone here who has loved, cared and lost a precious friend, we all understand what it's like, even if no, it dosn't make it any easier...

Please feel free to write Angel's story/memorial, sometimes, it helps a great deal to write things down and then share them with others who understand.

Also, take your time before you welcome a new cat in your life... maybe one will come to your door in the most unexpected way and at the most unexpected time... or you may just one day decide to go visit your local animal shelter, and on one of those visits, a special cat will ask to become part of your life...

If you want, there is a wonderful site where you can light a candle for your sweet Angel, many cat lovers have groups there. 
here is the link

Light A Candle - Birthday candles, Virtual candles, Votive candles, Memorial candles, Cyber candles - Light candles online

I know there is nothing I can write to make you feel better about your loss, I can only tell you that you are not alone, and that I/we will always be there for you whenever you need to share your feelings.

sandyrivers


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome back to the forum. I fill very sorry for your loss. We had exactly the same experience with our Pusia. The same type of cancer, the same cat's age. My wife cried. Me too (just a little, because men don't really cry) when I sat at computer at that evening and no one jumped on my lap. It was like just some part of our life just ended. I believe most of us went thru this sad experience. After one month we adopted Bryan. Two months later Samantha. We love our new cats but we will never forget our first one. You should definitively get a new cat. Please let us know.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Angel, but I believe that no love is ever lost whether between humans or with animals. Some day you will see Angel. Take some comfort with that thought. There is nothing like the antics of a kitten to relieve your grief.

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my cats are there to welcome me." _
~ Author Unknown


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

It's so hard to lose a pet... but they stay forever in our hearts. Sorry for your loss!


----------

